# PRTS Proposed PhD Program



## TheInquirer (Dec 29, 2015)

Just saw this in my inbox. Looks like PRTS is looking to start a PhD program. Announcement is on page 3 of this PRTS Updates PDF - https://prts.edu/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Jan-Feb-2016-Update-final-proof.pdf


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm very curious to see who they get as the Professor of Historical Theology. I just can’t stop thinking of how cool it would be if they could get Richard Mueller to do it.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow. Oooh. Pretty...

In all seriousness, it'll be a great blessing to the Church to have men trained at that level under the oversight of the PRTS faculty.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 29, 2015)

It would be a short drive for Mueller. But is he conservative enough for PRTS after stints at Fuller and Calvin???


----------



## bookslover (Dec 29, 2015)

It's "Muller," actually. Just sayin'.


----------



## mhseal (Jan 5, 2016)

Muller and PRTS have a good relationship. If memory serves me, he just donated much of his personal library to PRTS students. He has also taught a course or two in the past, but that was before my time at the school.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 5, 2016)

mhseal said:


> Muller and PRTS have a good relationship. If memory serves me, he just donated much of his personal library to PRTS students. He has also taught a course or two in the past, but that was before my time at the school.



Hope spring eternal!


----------

